# Need options for my shop floor



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I have a small workshop in my garage and it has a concrete floor. About 1/3 of the floor is covered with those interlocking foam pads. I had back surgery last year and I can really feel it when I stand on the concrete for long times. The foam pads help with the back but are almost impossible to roll tools around on, which I need to do in my small shop. 
What to do? I need a floor that provides some give to save my back but be rigid enough to roll tools around on. Also, needs to be inexpensive.
I have given some thought to the squares of osb with the poly spacers on the bottom, thought about buying the cheapest interlocking laminate floor system; and finally thought about interlocking subfloor material laid on the open cell foam sheets used under laminate floors.
Which do you think would meet my needs the best, or do you have another option?

Thanks


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about a plywood floor on sleepers ?


----------



## Potacka (Oct 7, 2009)

Large diameter casters may be easier to roll on a soft surface.

Adam


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Hi Gary,
This might sound a bit odd but here goes….
I would go with the OSB idea, and a good pair of shoes.
I had back surgery 2 1/2 years ago, I am a nurse at the hospital, and I literally am on my feet for 8-10 hours on concrete floors. A good pair of shoes will help absorb the "shock" when walking. I have a good pair of shoes, and very little problems with feet or back.
The first year or so is hard after surgery just because the muscles and tendons supporting the spine are still healing and even just standing, these muscles are getting a workout and will spasm or get fatigued. 
Also, when you are in the garage, if it is cold, keep your back warm !

Hope this helps you ; )

Lisa


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Off to the shoe store we go!


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Gary, feel your pain, I agree with Jim. In late Nov. I put down 3/4" sleepers glued & screwed to concrete,3/4" high density rigid foam insulation, 6 mil poly over that and 1/2" ply screwed to sleepers. I did it that way so I wouldn't have to raise the man door in shop a lot of work, but is the best thing I did in order to spend more time in the shop.I don't more tools around much but when I do the new floor is sold enough to handle it.I also use soft rubber mats in some areas . It also helped keep the shop warmer, made a big difference !!! I took a few pics of project I'll post as soon as I can. Good luck in what ever way you decide to go with.


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

Gary, I went with the cheapest laminate from Sam's club, but got a decent quality foam underlayment for laminate floors at Home Depot, and it is much warmer than concrete and much better on by feet. I bought cheap carpet , and carpet pad, and put that down where I am not moving tools much, that helps a lot.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a car accident back in 1981 that put me in a wheelchair for a while but I fighted back and leave
the wheels a few years later but since then I have used shoes with some airsoftner build in I think they
have it on runningshoes these days
but for the floor can´t you cover the concret with thich rubbermats and build a normel woodenfloor
over that it wuold give some flexcabillety too and you can push you cart´s/Ts/or other things with casters
around

Dennis


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

O.K.,
This may be the dumbest solution ever, but I always wondered why you can't select a good pair of comfortable, steel toed work shoes, buy a couple pieces of say workout room flooring tiles, and cut them to fit the soles and heels. Glue them on and wa-la, you accomplished the same cushioning without the cost.
Tell me where I'm wrong.

It's similar to a former "bizarre thinking" business partner I had who proposed concrete tires on cars, and rubber roads so the government had to change the roads every 50,000 miles instead of the millions of drivers having to change tires.

He also came up with selling shirts with a seat belt design across the front, so the cops would think you were complying.
Brillant. LOL


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

shoes, shoes, shoes,

it made all the difference when i went to the correct shoes. the floor isn't the problem, your posture is the problem.

russv


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

So does anyone care to throw out the name/brand type of shoe that helps? I also need something warm as the philadelphia winters are cold for the garge floor. So who makes the best, warmest, light-weight, comfortable shop shoe?

Cost really shouldn't matter here, either. It would cost me $1800 to outift my garge in the pdded tiles that could still be driven on. $200 for shoes seems like a bargain!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

High end work boots like red wing, they are designed specificly for people in your postion reguardless of the floor your standing on.

Bob


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Red wings are great and Timberland Pro series are pretty good too. Some models are more specific for standing on concrete.


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

I hurt my back a long time ago and still have a decent amount of pain. I have a pair of Clarks that work really well for me. Another thought for the floor would be 1/2" of foam with 1/2" ply over it.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i use those gel filled inserts and they work well for me. my son had to go to an orthopedic specialist for his inserts. he says it was a miracle how the relief was instantaneous.

russv


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

How about, since you already have the rubber tiles on the floor and you said it has helped, laminate over the top of this. A friend did this in his cabin for more insulation since the cabins are all up on stilts. We will be doing the same, however you would need to buy the laminate flooring without the rubber backing on it. I read on line, they don't recommend etra padding under laminate that already has the padding because they will bend to much and cheap at the seams.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. I do have a pair of red wing boots and they have been great. I have to say I'm intrigued by the suggestions that would give a bit of give and have some insulation value. I'll let you know what I end up with.
Thanks again.


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking same. Instead of a expense of whole floor, why not invest is really good shoes and/or inserts. That way, you get the protection where ever you stand.


----------



## stevo_wis (Feb 10, 2010)

Gary, are you in Madison and do you know about our Woodworking Guild? The website is 
groups.yahooo.com\madwoodworkers. Debra Amesqua is speaking on Mar 18 about Mandolin making, jigs, and french polish. It should be a great session.
thanks,
Steve


----------



## JimNEB (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm toying with with tougue and groove OSB with the foam underlayment. I also have a few of those fatigue mats that I use around my bench when I'm working. Like you my back just can't take standing a long time on a concrete floor.


----------



## LeeG (Feb 16, 2010)

I have back issues also. I ended up getting a good pair of Danner work boots. I size them a bit large and wear a good thick sock with them. It really made a difference.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like the idea of buying another pair of shoes you like and gluing the foam pad material to the soles.

I also have a stool in my shop to take the weight off my feet from time to time.


----------

